# welche  Hydr. scheibenbr. sind trick od. besser trail geeignet !



## evo125 (11. November 2011)

Hallo
ich brauche für meinen sohn, der fahrrad trial (kein trail!) fährt eine neue oder besser eine gebraucht erhältliche Hydraulische vorrderrad bremse .
Orginal ist eine Magura Louise 160 mm ca. Bj. 2000-2004 verbaut.
Die ist aber nicht mehr ganz zeitgemäß und Bremszange defekt/verzogen.
meine Frage:
welche 160 mm  bremsen  sind derzeit gut (große stückzahlen) auf dem gebrauchtmarkt erhältich, die stoppie geeignet sind , und nicht zu schwer. zb.
-Hope mono
-Magura Marta
aber gibts noch mehr ?
  mfg michael


----------



## norman68 (12. November 2011)

Moin, 

vielleicht ist deine Frage dort besser aufgehoben. 

Trail Da sollten auch die Biker ehr anzutreffen sein die damit was zu tun haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gelenke Steffen (12. November 2011)

warum nur 160mm??
mit ner 203´er haste nen anker vorne
für 160mm wäre eine saint gut... ist aber bestimmt zu schwer.
unter 180mm braucht man vorne eh nicht anfangen, beim trial sollte auch ordentlich bums dahinter sein.


----------



## evo125 (12. November 2011)

beim fahrradtrial sind erst 180 mm aktuell, es ist auch immer eine frage des gewichts und der größe zwecks aufsetzten in den steinsectionen . und auch vollkomment ausreichend da mann keine geschwindigkeit zu verzögern hat. die bremse muß nur auf den punkt fahrer und fahrrad gewicht + schwungmasse halten und darf nicht weiterrutschen ( keinen zentimeter) 
wenn ich einen trialer frage gibts als antwort : hope mono fast nur neu erhältlich .
das hobby ist bei 2 kinder eine sparbüchse und so hab ich einfach nach alternativen gesucht 
gruß
michael


----------



## Al_Borland (13. November 2011)

Wenn deine Kinder den Sport nun schon ausüben, dann solltest du doch den Unterschied zwischen einem Trail (Mountatinbike-Pfad) und Trial (die Sportart) kennen. 

So weit ich weiß, werden die Bremsen bissig gemacht, indem man irgendwelches Zeug (Harz, Teer, ...) auf die Scheiben (bzw. Felgen) schmiert.


----------



## evo125 (13. November 2011)

hab die schreibfehler so gut es geht  verbessert ! 
teer usw. sind nur für felgenbremsen geeignet 
gruß micha


----------



## Al_Borland (13. November 2011)

Wegen der geringen Abstände zwischen Belag und Scheibe vermutlich.


----------



## evo125 (13. November 2011)

nee, 
weil mann den schmodder nie mehr raus kriegt, die kolben und beläge verkleben , und ihrgendwann mit hilfe von dreck schmiert das ganze .
bei v-brake gehts ohne nur mit ganz ganz neuen belägen und oder felge aufrauen, bei glatten nur mit teer der aber ständig neu aufgetragen werden muß, bis wieder neu angeschliefen wird.
bei hydr. felgenbremsen zb. HS 33 langt felge aufrauen/anflexen .
scheibe gehen ohne zusatzbehandlung. manche flexen auch die scheibe an, halt ich aber nicht gut da sie unrund wird und die beläge nicht mehr vollflächig aufliegen und mann bremskraft verliert sobald der anschliff abgetragen ist, die scheibe ist danach schrott .
gruß michael


----------



## Al_Borland (13. November 2011)

Alright. Danke für die Info.


----------



## norman68 (13. November 2011)

Früher haben die Trialer auch Wasser anstatt dem Hydrauliköl in die Bremse gefüllt um einen Knack Druckpunkt du bekommen. Den Hitzeprobleme in der Bremsanlage gibt es bei dem Sport ja normal nie.


----------



## --- (13. November 2011)

norman68 schrieb:


> Früher haben die Trialer auch Wasser anstatt dem Hydrauliköl in die Bremse gefüllt um einen Knack Druckpunkt du bekommen. Den Hitzeprobleme in der Bremsanlage gibt es bei dem Sport ja normal nie.



Das Hitzeproblem hat/hatte man früher mit einer HS33 sowieso nicht. Dafür sind reihenweise die Dichtungen verreckt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## evo125 (13. November 2011)

wasser ist immer noch stand der technik. 
entlüften bei hs 33 ist das gröste problem. da durch die kurzen extrem belastung selbst die kleinsten luftbläschen den druckpunkt verschieben. 
und wenn die dinger 20 cm später zum stehen kommen ist oft schon der stein am ende und es geht abwärts
gruß michael
das größte problem ist aber die schäden durch das gelände , anecken , stürze und der dauer extremzug am bremshebel .
darum meine frage zu günstiegeren alternativen


----------



## Al_Borland (13. November 2011)

Ich hab mal eine Threadverschiebung ins Trialforum beantragt. Dort wird dir sicher schneller und besser geholfen als im Hauptforum.


----------



## evo125 (13. November 2011)

danke


----------



## norman68 (13. November 2011)

Al_Borland schrieb:


> Ich hab mal eine Threadverschiebung ins Trialforum beantragt. Dort wird dir sicher schneller und besser geholfen als im Hauptforum.




Das hab ich dem TE gestern früh schon geschrieben das dort die Hilfe wohl besser und gezielter erfolgen wird. Doch hatte er dazu wohl nicht so ganz Lust.


----------



## Al_Borland (13. November 2011)

Deshalb die Meldung.


----------



## hst_trialer (13. November 2011)

Louise 2005, 2007 oder die aktuellen MTs kann ich wärmstens empfehlen. Fahre aktuell die MT8 am VR und bin von der Leistung echt überzeugt. Hatte vor kurzem aber auch das Vergnügen eben die Louise zu fahren und die beisst auch sehr schön.

Die 2009er Louise sollte aber auch gut gehen.
Und vielleicht wirklich mal über 180mm am VR nachdenken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## evo125 (13. November 2011)

danke für die antwort
aktuell ist eine ältere louise eingebaut, die hat aber nur einen kolben und auf der anderen seite nur eine große einstellschraube, so das die scheibe zum bremsen immer gegen die zweite bake gedrückt wird ergo das gehäuse ist jetzt so verzogen das der zweite bremsbelag nicht mehr parallel an der scheibe an liegt. auserdem hat die einstellschraube ,ca.30 mm durchmesser, gewindeausfall durch die nachjustiereei.
aber eine nagelneue bremsscheibe, die alte wurde "angeraut" von hand schön ungleichmäßig.
sind die neuern genausogebaut ?
 gruß michael


----------



## Al_Borland (13. November 2011)

Die Louisen sind (mindestens) ab 2008 mit zwei schwimmenden Kolben ausgestattet. So zumindest bei meiner 08er OEM-Louise.


----------



## evo125 (13. November 2011)

Aktuell sind bei uns im Einsatz
- Monty Quad (hersteller /Baujahr ?) - gleiche bauart und probleme wie Luise, funktioniert aber noch mit leichten justierungsproblemen 
-Magura Julie (Bj ?) ein großer(schwerer) kloben von Bremszange, sonst sehr gut 
von MTB
-Auriga Comp 2009 ( Made in Taiwan) sehr gut Bremsen nur Infos fehlen
-Formular RX Disc 2010 sind nicht giftig genug (bis jetzt noch nicht, muß noch dran arbeiten, mal sehen) daher bis jetzt noch unbrauchbar für trial

gehört eigentlich nicht hier her, der vollständigkeit halber
-HS33 am 26 " hinten funktioniert mit regelmäßiger entlüftung und neune Belägen sehr gut
gruß michael


----------



## erwinosius (13. November 2011)

Ich will dir trotzdem nur die Hope Mono Trial empfehelen. Bin früher auch die Marta gefahren und war auch zufrieden damit, bis ich die Hope hatte. Dann hab ich mir gedacht wie es vorher anders ging. Auch andere Räder mit anderen Bremsen konnten mich nie zufrieden stellen.
Ne Alternative soll ja auch die BB7 sein. Da kann ich selbst aber nichts dazu sagen.

Und man muss es halt auch mal so sehen. Die Hope Mono Trial ist die EINZIGE Bremse die wirklich auf Trial ausgelegt ist. Alle anderen sind halt Bremsen die das auch noch ganz gut können....

Und die MT ist ja nicht wirklich ne Alternative wenn die Hope schon zu teuer ist.....Man kann auch sehr gut mit dem Jan beim Trialmarkt um die Preise verhandeln (hab ich gehört ;-) )


Soweit von mir
gruß
erwin


----------



## TRAILER (13. November 2011)

schaut lieber was die profi elite fährt die wissen schon was gut ist.
was noch wichtiger als die bremse ist ist der bremsfinger.


----------



## hst_trialer (13. November 2011)

Also nach der 2000er Louise gab es eigentlich nur noch 2-Kolbensättel mit automatischer Belagsnachstellung im Hause Magura. Die von dir genannten Bremsen würde ich nicht zwingend für Trial einsetzen. Sie mögen vllt funktionieren, aber keiner weiß wie lange. Die Louisen sind dagegen ausreichend erprobt und auch im Trialbereich lange bekannt. Zwar gibt es von Magura keine für Trial konzipierte Bremse, aber die Erfahrungen zeigen, dass sie gut gehen.

Und ja, die MTs sind preislich in dem Fall keine Alternative, aber ich bin vorher auch die Mono Mini Trial gefahren und muss sagen, dass die MT eben mithalten kann. Welche besser oder schlechter ist mag ich nicht zu bewerten. Viel interessanter wäre hier neben der reinen mech+hydr. Übersetzung auch der Bremsbelag.


----------



## hst_trialer (13. November 2011)

@ Trailer

aber nicht jeder braucht sofort ein Elite-Trial-Bike um Trial fahren zu lernen!


----------



## Heizerer2000 (13. November 2011)

hst_trialer schrieb:


> @ Trailer
> 
> aber nicht jeder braucht sofort ein Elite-Trial-Bike um Trial fahren zu lernen!



aber Material das funktioniert,und da gehts wohl nicht an der Hope vorbei


----------



## evo125 (13. November 2011)

jungs ihr seid super ! Danke 
gute bremsen sind sehr wichtig, da hat " trailer " recht, vieleicht sogar wichtiger wie alle anderen kompenenten !
Nur bei 3 aktiven Motorrad Trialer die nebenher noch Fahrradrtrial zum Trainig und im Winterbetrieb( auch weil es spass macht) betreiben, nimmt das budge langsam, oder hat schon eine enorme größe.
klar die hope wäre super neu 218  aber eine muß gewechselt werden, die zweite steht schon in den startlöchern zum ausfall, und die dritte na ja, dazu benötigen wir aktuell einen neuen heckstoßdämpfer (motorr.500-700)bevor die schwinge bricht, ich brauch einen hirschfänger und bärentatzen ( zu Weinachten,nur von Jan-Trialmarkt, sehr empfehlenswert) dazu nächstesjahr 5 neue reifen,ein motorrad,2 paar stiefel und und und.  
inzwischen hab ich schon 11 alternativen in der bucht gefunden mal sehen.
aber vielleicht hat noch eine ein tip
gruß michael


----------



## ecols (14. November 2011)

Markpreis der Hope ist 180: http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=17388

Die Avid BB7 ist wirklich ne alternative, allerdings auch eher in 180. Am besten mit dem Ultimate Hebel, das machts dann aber schon wieder teuer. Mit den günstigeren Hebeln kommst du um 100 hin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## erwinosius (14. November 2011)

hst_trialer schrieb:


> @ Trailer
> 
> aber nicht jeder braucht sofort ein Elite-Trial-Bike um Trial fahren zu lernen!



hier geht es auch im endeffekt um die Gesamtersparnis. Klar reicht erstmal eine andere Bremse, aber ich finde die 100 sind auch rausgeschmissenes Geld wenn man dann 1-2 Jahre später doch zur teureren Bremse greifen muss.
Ich habe mich jedenfalls geärgert damals nicht die 60 mehr für die Hope draugelegt zu haben......


----------



## Angelo Berlin (16. November 2011)

Hier fahren schon viele(mich eingeschlossen) mit der BB7 + Shimano XT Hebel und die Kombination funktioniert fantastisch ohne Ausfälle! Die Avid Ultimate Hebel sind zwar schön, aber verbessern die Bremsleitung nicht. Und wenn die Bremse mal wirklich durch ist, dann ist die mit 50 wieder neu am Rad.


----------



## evo125 (27. November 2011)

hab mich jetzt doch für eine hope entschieden !
gruß und dank an alle 
michael


----------

